# Defektes Notebook: 10min bei 110°C gut durch backen (:



## K3n$! (15. Juni 2011)

*Defektes Notebook: 10min bei 110°C gut durch backen (:*

Heyho, 


meine Mutter hat mir ihr altes, defektes HP Notebook gegeben. 
Fehlerbild: 

- lässt sich noch einschalten
- fährt "normal" hoch, jedoch zu keiner Zeit ein Bild
- restartet selbstständig nach ca. 30sek

Ich habe es kostenlos durchchecken lassen und der Herr meinte, im Bereich der Grafikkarte liegt das Problem.
Die Reparatur hätte 110€ inkl. Arbeitsaufwand und Material gekostet. 

Genauer konnte er anscheinend nicht formulieren und da das Gerät schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, waren uns die 110€ zu schade. 

Ich hatte nun die Idee, das Mainboard komplett auszubauen und es mal bei 110°C in den Ofen zu schieben.
Dabei sollen ja defekte Lötstellen wieder funktionsfähig gemacht werden. 
Galileo hat das gleiche letztens auch mit einer normalen Grafikkarte gemacht. 

Haltet ihr das für sinnvoll oder habt ihr eine Idee, wie man es so günstig wie möglich wieder zum Laufen bringen kann ?

Oder kennt ihr Leute oder Unternehmen, die sowas noch kaufen ? Also zu mindestens mehr als 20€ für sowas geben ?
Denn dann würde ich es verkaufen und mir ein 11" bis 12" Note-/Netbook kaufen.


Greetz K3n$!


----------



## foxtrott88 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Defektes Notebook: 10min bei 110°C gut durch backen (:*

der fehler könnte auch ein defekter sektor im arbeitsspeicher sein oder ein mangelhafter kontakt am steckplatz. ich hatte mal son prob mit meinem hp desktop. ich empfehle dir erst ma die ramriegel alle auszubauen und die kontakte mit nem mikrofasertuch zu reinigen und dann ma jeden riegel einzeln zu testen. bei meinem desk reichte meistens entfernen und wieder einbauen.


----------



## foxtrott88 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Defektes Notebook: 10min bei 110°C gut durch backen (:*

p.s. des mit dem ofen würd ich lassen ich weiß von nem elektroniker im bekanntenkreis das die smt-bauteile bei so ner aktion eher den geist aufgeben als das sich die kontakte neu verbinden


----------



## K3n$! (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Defektes Notebook: 10min bei 110°C gut durch backen (:*

Okay, das mit dem Arbeitsspeicher werde ich auf jedenfall mal testen.


----------



## K3n$! (18. Juni 2011)

*AW: Defektes Notebook: 10min bei 110°C gut durch backen (:*

Ich hab den RAM jetzt mal einzeln getestet. Allerdings kein Erfolg. Ich werde das Notebook jetzt bei EBay reinsetzen.
Gleiche Modelle gingen vor ein bis zwei Monaten für rund 80€ weg. 
Das reicht mir. 

Kurze Frage noch: Die Festplatte habe ich eben mit DBAN mit dem US DoD 5220.22-M Modus formatiert. 
Meint ihr, dass das reicht, um keine Daten mehr herstellen zu können ?


----------



## joebs23 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Defektes Notebook: 10min bei 110°C gut durch backen (:*

Also bei meiner Desktopgrafikkarte (damals 8800GTS) hat das mit dem Ofen funktioniert.
Allerdings nicht sehr lange. Die Grafikkarte lief immer ein paar Tage, dann hab ich sie wieder in den Backofen schieben müssen.
Das wurde mir dann allerdings zu blöd, jeden zweiten Tag das Zeug ein- und auszubauen. 
Versuch ist es wert würd ich sagen.

(Also das war jetzt kein Witz. Hab meine Grafikkarte wirklich in den Ofen geschoben und hat funktioniert...)


----------



## K3n$! (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Defektes Notebook: 10min bei 110°C gut durch backen (:*

Ich werde das Ding bei Ebay verhökern. 
Ist mir jetzt auch viel zu aufwendig, das Notebook noch aufzuschrauben und das Mainboard auszubauen. 
Eine Grafikkarte wäre da schon eher ein Kandidat für den Ofen


----------



## ph1driver (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Defektes Notebook: 10min bei 110°C gut durch backen (:*

Kannst Dir ja mal das durchlesen: Flexing selbst reparieren - Reflowlöten im Backofen - Erfahrungsbericht/Anleitung


----------



## K3n$! (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Defektes Notebook: 10min bei 110°C gut durch backen (:*

Das werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal tun, aber wie schon geschrieben, mir ist der Aufwand einfach zu groß.
Ich kauf mir für das Geld dann lieber ein kleineres Notebook (12"), das ich dann auch mit zur Schule nehmen kann. 
15,4" sind ein wenig zu groß für die Tische


----------



## angelicanus (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Defektes Notebook: 10min bei 110°C gut durch backen (:*

Also ich habe neulich auch meine defekte 8600mgt ausgebaut und bei 150°C Ober/Unterhitze für eine halbe std. gebacken.
Dannach hat sie wieder funktioniert und läuft bis heute. Gespielt habe ich seitdem aber nicht mehr damit. Wie ich gelesen habe soll das aber wohl auch nur vorrübergehend erfolgreich sein - ergo mein neues NB kommt demnächst.
Das Ganze MB würde ich im übrigen auch nicht in den Ofen legen, sofern die GPU da nicht drauf fest gelötet ist.


----------



## Florian5440 (22. Juni 2011)

Mmmmmh gebackenes notebook mit erdäpfeln....

schon Mal über die CPU nachgedacht? 
wakkelkontakt am accu?
Bios oder windoof im a****


----------



## K3n$! (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Defektes Notebook: 10min bei 110°C gut durch backen (:*

Das hat nichts mit Windows zu tun, wenn man noch nicht mal das Bios sieht 
Ohne Akku habe ich es auch schon getestet.


----------

